# Summer sausage



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Well I decided to make summer sausage . It's my first time. Wasn't bad. I used L Legg Old Plantation seasons .


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Like Jeffrey Dahmer's roommates......


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I made a secone batch. I used regular hamburger on it which I want do any more. To much shirking. I used ground chuck first time. 
Like I said I'm learning. All kids and grand kids have no problem eating it, Oh and the wife.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

They look great, I'll bring the Triscuits.


----------

